# انني اطلب التفسير الصحيح للاية الويل لمن تاتي منه العثرات



## سلوى الحبيبة (16 أكتوبر 2011)

انا لا اقصد الاساءة فالانسان يمكن ان يخطئ في تفسير الايات
و انني اطلب التفسير الصحيح للاية 
الويل لمن تاتي منه العثرات


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أكتوبر 2011)

14......


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أكتوبر 2011)

سلوى الحبيبة قال:


> انا لا اقصد الاساءة فالانسان يمكن ان يخطئ في تفسير الايات
> و انني اطلب التفسير الصحيح للاية
> الويل لمن تاتي منه العثرات



ثواني يا احبة ..

ادخلي الى التفاسير الموجودة على المنتدى ، إن لم تعرفي فلا جواب لمثلك التي تفسر الكتاب المقدس بحسب فكرها النجس ..


----------



## سلوى الحبيبة (16 أكتوبر 2011)

> العثرة بالمفهوم الكتابي هي ان تفعل شئ غير لائق كتابياً ومسيحياً يدفع الأخرين لاخذ فكرة سيئة عنك كمسيحي وعن إيمانك في المسيح.
> العثرة ليست مرتبطة بكيفية ترجمة الاخرين لك كمسيحي، فإن كان المسلمين يعتبرون صلاة المسيحي كفر، فهل هذا يمنعنا من الصلاة؟
> 
> الذي يحكمنا هنا هو الروح الكتابية، نصاً وروحاً بحسب الكتاب المقدس وبحسب الروح القدس.
> ...



انا ساقول ما فهمته من النص 
يعني انني عندما البس لباس محتشم لا ابالي بما يقوله لي من حولي  صح ام غلط المهم ان يكون لباس محتشم


----------



## سلوى الحبيبة (16 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ثواني يا احبة ..
> 
> ادخلي الى التفاسير الموجودة على المنتدى ، إن لم تعرفي فلا جواب لمثلك التي تفسر الكتاب المقدس بحسب فكرها النجس ..


اعتدر


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أكتوبر 2011)

> انا ساقول ما فهمته من النص


طظ فيما فهمتيه .. ما علاقتنا بما فهمتيه ؟



ادرجي لنا التفسير لهذا النص المقدس من التفاسير المعتمدة ..



ثواني يا اختي انجيلا ..


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ثواني يا اختي انجيلا ..



اوكي يا باشا...


----------



## سلوى الحبيبة (16 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طظ فيما فهمتيه .. ما علاقتنا بما فهمتيه ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اين اجد هدا التفسير


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ألى جميع الإخوة ، رجاء الإنتظار قليلا والمتابعة ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أكتوبر 2011)

> اين اجد هدا التفسير


اين سألتي عن مكانه ورفضنا ان نعطيكي اياه ؟

كان هذا واجبا عليكي قبل ان تفسري كتابنا المقدس بفكر نجس شهواني شيطاني ..

الىن عليكي ان تبحثي عنه وهو امام عينيكي وتأتينا بالتفسير ..


----------



## سلوى الحبيبة (16 أكتوبر 2011)

سابحث الان و ربما اجده


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أكتوبر 2011)

لا وجود لـ "ربما " إلا وهى مقرونة بنفس النتيجة وهى اجابة سؤالك ، فإن لم تجديه لن اجيبك وان وجدتيه سأجيبك ..


----------



## سلوى الحبيبة (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*                                              ما هى العثرة، التي قال عنها                                              السيد                                              المسيح له المجد:*
*(ويل للعالم من  العثرات.. ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي به تأتى العثرة) (مت 18: 7) (من أعثر أحد هؤلاء  الصغار المؤمنين بى، فخير له أن يعلق في عنقه حجر الرحى ويغرق في لجة البحر) (مت 18: 6)*
* إن كانت العثرة  بهذه الخطورة في عقوبتها، فما هى العثرة؟*
* 

*​ 

St-Takla.org Image: Baby falling while trying to learn how to walk
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          طفل صغير يقع وهو يحاول تعلم المشي​ *العثرة هى أن يتسبب  إنسان في إسقاط غيره.*
*وقد تكون العثرة  بقصد، أي أن يتعمد الإنسان ويقصد أن يسقط غيره. وهذه عقوبتها أخطر من حالة الإنسان  الذي يعثر أحدا بغير قصد..*
*أول عثرة في تاريخ  البشرية، جاءت عن طريق الشيطان:*
*فهو الذي أسقط   أبوينا الأولين. وكانا بسيطين لا يعرفان شرا. وفقد أسقطهما بقصد. وذلك عن طريق  الخداع والإغواء وبهذه العثرة دخل الموت إلى العالم وتسبب  الشيطان في إفساد الطبيعة  البشرية..*
* 

*​ *وعموما طرق العثرة  هى:*
*إما أن يعثر الشخص  غيره بمعرفة الخطية، أو بتسهيل الخطية، أو بمذاقة الخطية أو بإعطاء مفهوم مخادع  الخطية، كأن يقدمها باسم فضيلة، أو أن يحدثه عن (منافع)  الخطية وفوائدها!!  *


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أكتوبر 2011)

اذن ممتاز ، اين في كل هذا " الحجاب " ؟
لاحظي اني لا اسألك عن الحشمة بل عن الحجاب ..


----------



## سلوى الحبيبة (16 أكتوبر 2011)

لا يوجد الحجاب


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أكتوبر 2011)

اذن وصلنا الى نتيجتين :

1. وصلنا الى التفسير المسيحي للنص المقدس
2. وصلنا الى انه لا يوجد حجاب في الآية 


إذن لا تستخدمي الآية للحديث عن الحجاب ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أكتوبر 2011)

من اراد المشاركة فليتفضل ، اسف لإزعاجكم ..


----------



## سلوى الحبيبة (16 أكتوبر 2011)

انا الان عرفت ان الاية لا تتحدث عن الحجاب
و لكن ما المقصود بالحشمة في المسيحية و شكرا


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*أخي الحبيب مولكا ما سبب غضبك ؟؟*
*أختي الحبيبة سلوى الحيببة التفاسير المعتمدة لدى المنتدى موجودة في الأعلى .*

*صدقيني كثير من الفتيات لا يرتدين الحجاب إلا لأنه يزيدهن جمالاً وإغراء .*
*لذا لا علاقة بين الحشمة والحجاب .*
*مرة كنت في تركيا ورأيت محجبة تردي لبساً غاية في العري !!!!!! ، يكاد يكون ملابس داخلية فقط إلى جانب حجابها !!!!*
*الحشمة والتعفف أمر ضروري وغاية في الأهمية مسيحياً ، وهذا يتعلق بما يليق وما لا يليق وفقاً للمجتمع والبيئة والجو المحيط والمكان .*
*لك كل المحبة .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أكتوبر 2011)

> و لكن ما المقصود بالحشمة في المسيحية و شكرا


افتحي موضوع جديد وتعلمي النظام ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أكتوبر 2011)

> *أخي الحبيب مولكا ما سبب غضبك ؟؟*


لا يوجد غضب اخي الحبيب ..


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*أعتذر أستاذي الغالي ، اعتقد مخطئاً أنك غضبت لسؤالها*
*لك محبتي وصلوتي .*


----------

